# Onyx sand & Miracle Grow



## greenknight (Mar 3, 2010)

btw...I am still doing low tech, Onyx sand is only for aesthetics, as I dont wanna use 
artificially coated black gravel, besides from what I have read and experienced, DHG
does not grow thick in gravel.

I picked Onyx sand, as its a natural mineral ..since I cant find very small sand like
Black gravel.


----------



## Nirad (Feb 21, 2010)

Have you looked at Soil Master Select? It is rather small, but it is very light in weight. 

If you need it rather cheap at around 11.00 for 50 lbs and the Lesco in Cliffview NJ 13 bags of the stuff left. I just bought six bags for different tank projects. You do need to rinse it before using it. 


Darin


----------



## metageologist (Jan 10, 2008)

when you say miracle grow what exactly are you using.


----------



## greenknight (Mar 3, 2010)

metageologist said:


> when you say miracle grow what exactly are you using.


I am using Miracle Grow Organic Potting Mix.

Its currently in my 20 G, which is just about finishing up cycling as
the Nitrates and Nitrites have gone down now. I started that tank 
exactly 4 weeks ago today.


----------



## metageologist (Jan 10, 2008)

greenknight said:


> I am using Miracle Grow Organic Potting Mix.
> 
> Its currently in my 20 G, which is just about finishing up cycling as
> the Nitrates and Nitrites have gone down now. I started that tank
> exactly 4 weeks ago today.


o ok i use the same thing, just making sure you wern't going to place miracle grow fertilizer in the bottom or some thing crazy like that.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

greenknight said:


> btw...I am still doing low tech, Onyx sand is only for aesthetics, as I dont wanna use
> artificially coated black gravel, besides from what I have read and experienced, DHG
> does not grow thick in gravel.
> 
> ...


Onyx sand is a good plant substrate. It's gray in color rather than black, though.

Have you considered Flourite black sand if you want black?

I've used both in my 10gals:

This is Onyx sand and black colorquartz


Close up


This is Flourite black sand


----------



## greenknight (Mar 3, 2010)

LAuralee, thanks again. I will check out Fluorite Black sand then.


----------



## greenknight (Mar 3, 2010)

My LFS guy has Tahitian Moon Sand... but its not burrower friendly or
safe for Soft bellies. Would that pose a problem for Shrimp, Oto's and Neons ?

This Q has been discussed before but for Corys..so wondering since my Neons
hug the substrate when they sleep at night.


----------



## greenknight (Mar 3, 2010)

I guess I will order online for Fluorite Black.. too skeptical about TMS for critter safety.


----------

